# General > Recipes >  Colmans Liver & Bacon Casserole Mix

## jm.mack

Does anybody know where I can get the sachets of the above? I have tried everywhere in Thurso with no luck! Plenty of the Chilli, Sausage casserole etc etc but no liver and bacon 
 :Frown:

----------


## wicker8

> Does anybody know where I can get the sachets of the above? I have tried everywhere in Thurso with no luck! Plenty of the Chilli, Sausage casserole etc etc but no liver and bacon


 hi i will check the coop in wick for you if i can get it i will let you know you can then tell how many packets you want and i will post it to your home if you want you can send me a pm with your address

----------


## jm.mack

Thanks Wicker8, if you see it please let me know. I am through in Wick regularly so will go to the Coop if they are stocked their and pick some up.

Thanks very much for your help :Smile:

----------


## only me

hi sorry could not find any in the coop but i have asked a wee shop that i know well and they are going to try and get some for me will be in touch takecare

----------


## poppett

If JA Mackay the grocers in Thurso don`t stock them if they are still available he will order them in for you.

----------


## jm.mack

JA Mackay! I completely forgot about them! I will try tomorrow and see if he stocks this. 

I have'nt had this in years and decided to make it for a change thinking I would just pick up the mix in tesco or Co-op, as I used to do years ago when I used to have it regularly.

Thanks to everyone for their help, if anybody does see this casserole mix, please let me know where and likewise if I track it down I'll post an update.

----------


## poppett

Britishfooddirect.com if all else fails.   Their website has it listed at £1.25 per packet.

----------


## wicker8

hi sorry i have tried every where and no luck have you tried colmans web site hope you get it  takecare

----------


## laguna2

Morrisons stock this - but I don't think you have a Morrisons in Thurso  :Frown:

----------


## Anne x

why would you need a pkt when you can make your own so simply and better for you

----------

